# Old, Dirty Boat



## Tom Sail (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife and I are a couple new to sailing. We have purchased a 1979 Watkins 36 aft cabin sloop. 

The boat is in great condition structurally and was ready to sail when purchased. It was however, fairly dirty and lacked many creature comforts. 

There is a lot of work and many improvements we will be making in the short term. Then of course there is the continued work and improvements of ongoing boat ownership, but anytime we want to head out for the weekend, she is ready. 

Really, the only knowledge of sailing I had when we purchaed the boat was from books. My wife never really read any of them, so she had pretty much zero knowledge. Since then we decided to just take that and go. So we have been learining on the water, on weekends, and really just trying to figure things out.

I'm sure the community will be helpful to our learnings as well. Thanks!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to SailNet.

Glad you're enjoying your boat!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! 
Lots of good advice here, and I feel your dirty boat pain.


----------



## Kenn43 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have taken the same approach as you. I bought a Pacific Seacraft Flicka and have been enjoying the learning process. Good Luck.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats how ya do it! Jump right in, the water is fine! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom Sail said:


> It was however, fairly dirty and lacked many creature comforts.


This is when I cleaned my boat two years ago.


----------

